# The Labs



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I took some lovely pics of my labs playing


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

nice piccies. love the one where they are both lying down.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

AWWwwwww Wow!!!!!!!!

I LOVE THEM!!! they are absolutely gorgeous. I love Labs they are one of my favourite, they have such wonderful temperment as you can see by the pics. xxx


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

They are so completely natural together, it's lovely to see them playing....it does tend to get a little more lively when the pupsters about


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

awww they're lovely pics their so cute together


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous, I love to see dogs playing 
Sh x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww what Great pics, the bottom 2 pics are just Gorgeous


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

It hots up a bit when the ginger ninja is out to play


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

aww, luvdogs, there almost as stunning as the Ginger Ninja!! 
Great pics hun, and great dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pics, gorgeous labs! I could just eat em up!! xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely dogs, lovely photos. I wish I could take photos that good.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Lovely dogs, lovely photos. I wish I could take photos that good.


Thank you  i probably just need to get out a bit more!! LOL


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely photos, not that I'm at all biased towards the Chocolate variety


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Lovely photos, not that I'm at all biased towards the Chocolate variety


Chocolate rules :cornut::thumbup1:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Lovely pictures!! They look so happy and relaxed. :thumbup:


----------



## LabWorld (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorgeous Labs!! I love the third pic


----------

